# iphone theme on wing



## tmobilewinguser (Jul 14, 2007)

Important:
before i begin let me say this is not my own work i did not wright these apps/files ive simply put them all toghether in order to create an iphone theme for my T-Mobile Wing. if you ever recive a message from me charging you for this theme then ignore it completly.everything i am providing you is entirley freeware. the reason i am telling you this is because there sevral people out there right now selling this files/apps as there own, but there are also people outthere that actualy do make there own and sell them so dont get confused.






zip. files
iphone-0.97
icontact_v0.2


Cab. files:
slide2unlock-wm5
tcpmp.pocketpc.0.72RC1

for thoes of you who dont have t-mobile or dont have myfaves. your gonna have to do some editing in the config file in order to change what it opens.ive also added a couple of icons in the icons folder so you can also change the myfaves icon.

in order for this to work properly with out having to do any editing to the config. everything must go into your storage card 


unzip all the zip files attached to this email and then copy them to your windows mobile device.same goes with the cab. files.

once all the files and cabs are installed onto your device then you can run the iphone theme wich should be found in you storage card through file explorer hope this works for you,as it has for me.



sorry if the instalation instructions aren't great but they should be good enough in order to set up the theme for thoes of you who've done this kinda stuff wont even need the instructions


ENJOY!





*FOR THOES OF YOU WHO ARE GETTING INK. FILE NOT FOUND WHEN YOU OPEN ICONTACTS*

some people have been messaging me that when they try open icontacts from the theme there getting ink. file not found to correct this youll have to do some copy and pasting 


you must exit the iphone theme first before doing this and you can restart it once your done

first you have to replace the config file found in the iphone themes folder with the new one i have provided below. everything will be the same i have just done some simple editting wich should get icontacts to work.once this is done then just go to the part of the storage card were you have icontacts and copy it then go to my device and click the windows folder once there just paste the icontacts app and this should get it to work. if not then uninstall icontacts and just reinstall it to your device 



for thoes who want to edit the config file themeselves and not download the one i have then simply replace the part in the config file that has this

\Storage Card\Program Files\icontact\icontact.exe


and replace it with this

\Windows\icontact.exe

but you will still need to do the copy and pasting steps above





hopefully this helps let me no if it doesnt


 ive tried my best to edit the config just right so you wouldnt have to do any but even tho you more then likely will have to do some editting


*
for thoes of you using tmobile wing go hear and post some stuff you may have to help others improve there device as well as find stuff to improve your's*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=1400970#post1400970


*sorry if you write me and i never write back im am extremley bussy now most of the time since ive gone back to work it takes up most of the time of my day and by the time i get home im too tired to do anything but ask around and im sure youll be able to figure out how to install the theme*


if you want to see the theme working then go to this link for youtube to see my wing running the iphone theme

http://youtube.com/watch?v=cPt-7Au8Fp4




*
ok a lil something about icontacts this may or may not help some people but im posting it anyways if you start icontacs and it works but none of you name or numbers for your contacts apeer than you may have to transfer your contacts to your simcard or device itself im not sure right now wich one it is but try either one and it may help. im not sure if this goes for the newer versions of icontacs i havent used it yet so yea just a lil tip *


ask around and im sure youll be able to get this theme running on your wing 





10/19/09
just an update

i no longer own the wing and am now a proud owner of the mytouch 3g but there are still plenty of other tmobile wing users out there that would most likely be willing to lend a helping hand. just be sure to always do some reading and searching first.

TmobileWingUser 


*mod edit:  Link to Slide2Unlock removed.*


----------



## Audirider83 (Jul 14, 2007)

*awesome*

if you own a wing you should definetely do this to your phone, and also thank tmobileuser for giving us this chance to do the same to our phones


----------



## blackout203 (Jul 14, 2007)

haha I Love how my video is the first one that shows up on the suggestion list

i might try this out later today or tonight, looks pretty nice and fits tmobile perfect. always wanted to try that ipod thing out


----------



## tmobilewinguser (Jul 14, 2007)

for anyone who trys this let me no if everything opens smoothly so i no wether ill have to edit the config or not thanx for you help


----------



## blackout203 (Jul 14, 2007)

is that ipod program in it? i never installed uPod but I did download it awhile ago. do we have to install that ourselves too?


----------



## tmobilewinguser (Jul 14, 2007)

the ipod that i had in my video was a trial version so i replaced that button to start slide2unlock instead


----------



## blackout203 (Jul 14, 2007)

Oh, well I found the pPod and change that link to actually start the pPod program. Works great, love the icons!


----------



## tmobilewinguser (Jul 14, 2007)

thats cool is the pPod version you got a trail verson or no if its not can you send me the link were you got it from so i can put it back on my phone thanx


----------



## dragonoffire (Jul 14, 2007)

*Installation*

Can someone post a word document on how to install these file on my wing? Also, would it be best to wait until myFav is turned on. I just purchased my wing and myFav isn't on yet.

Thank you tmobilwinguser for posting these files and anyone else who can help me get my phone like the video on youtube.


----------



## dragonoffire (Jul 14, 2007)

*Installation*

Disgard my first request for instruction. I justice two things one tmobilwinguser has listed instructions and on his youtube post he will be adding a short video to show how to install it on the wing. 

Thank again tmobilwinguser


----------



## Eiswritsat (Jul 15, 2007)

where do you place the batterstatus folder at on your phone, and open it to?


----------



## shintu (Jul 15, 2007)

Does this work on HTC Touch? the themes look nice and i wish to install it on my  touch. thanks guys


----------



## shintu (Jul 15, 2007)

does this work in Htc Touch? thanks


----------



## Audirider83 (Jul 15, 2007)

*does any body have the same problem*

when i click on the contacts icon it says .Ink file not found, if anybody else has the same problem, please reply. or if they can tell me where they put the icontact folder at.


----------



## thricemin (Jul 16, 2007)

i just finished putting it on and it is sweet hey thanx for the post im going to use this for sure, i think it runs better than when your useing wm6. Well any i do have one question were do you put the icontacts it said it cant find it when i click on the icon? But other than that like i said its cool lol


----------



## tmobilewinguser (Jul 16, 2007)

*Optional   Battery Status*

*Optional*

for this program at least for me anyways it doesnt matter were you put it i have mines on device and once installed you can open it from your programs



for thoes of you who may be using the t-mobile wing and find it kinda slow or slugish then i recomend using a program called battery status it overclocks your cpu in order to run faster i currently have mines clocked to 286 but i recommend you start at 247 first and then go from there like i said this is optional you dont need this in order for the iphone theme to work i just though id add it for thoes who may want it


----------



## dude23 (Jul 17, 2007)

how do you change the icons for it and how can you change the front picture of the lock screen?


----------



## Audirider83 (Jul 17, 2007)

for those having the problem with the icontacts , i figured out what the problem is. open the iphone folder and look for a document called "config". scroll about half way down to where it says \Storage Card\Program Files\icontact\icontact.exe.you have to capitalize the "c" in icontact. it should look like this .....\iContact\iContact.exe. i hope this helps. NOTE o not play arund with anything else in this document if you don't know what your doing.also i havethe file located in my storage card.


----------



## klutch (Jul 18, 2007)

how can i get those programz i am tryin 2 download it it wont let me


----------



## osv2005cont (Jul 18, 2007)

*help with iphone theme*

I can't download the zip files, and when is the slide2unlock going to be back for download. I just ordered my wing and should be getting it on friday so i wanted to know if anyone could help me with downlaoding the files


----------



## tmobilewinguser (Jul 19, 2007)

*No More Slide2Unlock*

i am no longr able to post the slide2unlock app because i was sent a message that said the slide2unlock app has been removed from all post here oin xda due to legal problems with apple so i cant post it any more im sure if you google it tho you might be able to find it somewere on the net


----------



## chooven (Jul 19, 2007)

*Cant figure out how to "install" the theme*

I found iPhonetheme.zip and it has iPhoneTheme.mtf in it but how do I install that.  When I click it I get a message the there is no application associated.  Do I need something else install to use the MTF themes

Thanks for any help

T-Moble Wing 
WM6 5.2.1235 Build 17740.0.2.0


----------



## psychoboogie (Jul 20, 2007)

Tried some of the themes running around on the boards.  I had some issues linking files and getting them setup the right way...  This one looks good as it is optimized for the wing.  

Unfortunately attachments can not be downloaded from forum for some reason.  Any other area where files are hosted?


----------



## sonny18327 (Jul 20, 2007)

This looks cool. I just joined but I cant click on the zip files to download any of it...what am i doing wrong??


----------



## Eiswritsat (Jul 21, 2007)

i have a problem i tried that battery status thing and it keeps making my phone freeze and lock up and im not even running it at the max overclock speed and suggestions. im running crossbow


----------



## speoples20 (Jul 21, 2007)

I cannot click on the zip files.  How can I get these files?


----------



## edithcastanonwinguser (Jul 21, 2007)

hey how come im not able do download any of the attachments  im tryin to get the theme on my phone ...


----------



## GReddySetGO (Jul 22, 2007)

Does anyone know if this will work on an ATT/Cingular 8525?  I saw the video on YouTube and I want it!!


----------



## mkrazec212 (Jul 23, 2007)

how can i get the files



tmobilewinguser said:


> Important:
> before i begin let me say this is not my own work i did not wright these apps/files ive simply put them all toghether in order to create an iphone theme for my T-Mobile Wing. if you ever recive a message from me charging you for this theme then ignore it completly.everything i am providing you is entirley freeware. the reason i am telling you this is because there sevral people out there right now selling this files/apps as there own, but there are also people outthere that actualy do make there own and sell them so dont get confused.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## spidey33162 (Jul 23, 2007)

i found most of the files needed to get it up and running but i might need the config file emailed to me by tmobilewinguser. cuz i cant find that online. but even after i get them all i dont know how to install & configure all these programs without instructions.


----------



## tmobilewinguser (Jul 23, 2007)

Eiswritsat said:


> i have a problem i tried that battery status thing and it keeps making my phone freeze and lock up and im not even running it at the max overclock speed and suggestions. im running crossbow

Click to collapse






that may happen if your overclocking your device higher than what it can handle for ex: my device is 201 but im able to overclock mines to 286  if i go any higher my device frezes and i have to soft reset so i recomend you start at 247 and if runs smoothly at that speed then you can try going higher


----------



## tmobilewinguser (Jul 23, 2007)

*I Apologize*

i apologize for any one who is trying to download these files but cant for some reason it says my files are pending aproval i dont no why that is ill try reposting them again to see if that may help. and for thoes who have been messaging me about the slide to unlock app i wont be able to post that app any more do to recent messages i have recived from xda if you want this app i suggest google it and youll more then likely find it soomewhere


----------



## tmobilewinguser (Jul 23, 2007)

*reposted files*

i have the files posted hear and they are no longer pending on the 1st post so they are able to be download i have them posted twice now just in case somehting may happen again


----------



## spidey33162 (Jul 23, 2007)

so is there a certain order that these programs should be installed in??


----------



## pinoy10590 (Jul 23, 2007)

*help plz*

hey man i got the necessary files but im not sure how to do this. if its not to much trouble please make a numbered list of steps in which are used to upload the iphone theme on the tmobile wing


----------



## tmobilewinguser (Jul 23, 2007)

pinoy10590 said:


> hey man i got the necessary files but im not sure how to do this. if its not to much trouble please make a numbered list of steps in which are used to upload the iphone theme on the tmobile wing

Click to collapse



there realy no specific order to instal them on your device as long as you have all the nessasery apps on your device before you run the iphone theme then it should be ok


----------



## GReddySetGO (Jul 24, 2007)

Any idea if this will work on a Cingular/ATT 8525?


----------



## beastfasho (Jul 25, 2007)

*having some minor issues*

My icontacts wont paste in the WINDOWS section under MY DEVICE?!?! also i was wondering how do you get the main screen to show?!?!?


----------



## dilwalaraj (Jul 26, 2007)

*iContacts Help!*

I have not been able to get iContacts to work.. I have coppied the iContacts file and pasted into my windows folder.. when I try to open iContact.exe.. the screen kinda freezes and nothing happens.. I have to click on the X in top right hand corner to kinda close it.. am I missing something here.. do I copy the icontact zip file on the wm6 or just the unzip files.. I've tried it both ways.. let me konw.. thanks!


----------



## Eiswritsat (Jul 26, 2007)

i put mine in programs and then sent tthe link to softkey and it works fine


----------



## QSgoat04 (Jul 27, 2007)

*?*

hey idk if anyone else has got this problem...but my slide2unlock app, once i start it displays the wrong time...anyone know how to fix this? also if anyone has got their icontacts working....i put the file in my device in the windows folder with the updated config file and still doesn't work...it just shows like 4 contacts from my phonebook...any idea?? thanks


----------



## QSgoat04 (Jul 27, 2007)

*?*

well i figured out the icontacts thing, realized that the numbers needed to be saved on the phone not sim, still having trouble with fixing the time on the slide2lock app


----------



## bimori (Jul 28, 2007)

tmobilewinguser said:


> there realy no specific order to instal them on your device as long as you have all the nessasery apps on your device before you run the iphone theme then it should be ok

Click to collapse



hi i installed the cab, icontact. but when i try to run the iphone theme, i get an error message saying "file or assembly name 'OpenNETCF,Version=1.4.50804.0,Culture=neutral,PublickKeyToken=30C767B29D52D6E6 or one of its dependencies, was not found.....ANY HELP???


----------



## lamagdalena (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi there,

I installed this theme on my phone and it looks awesome 

How can I change some of the buttons to start other applications? Like weather, MSN, and uPod?

btw, anyone have a link to download uPod, it look very cool in the video.

ty 

edit: the dial pad isnt working on my phone... i don't know what im doing wrong at all


----------



## tmobilewinguser (Jul 28, 2007)

lamagdalena said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I installed this theme on my phone and it looks awesome
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



to do that you would have to edit the config file found in the iphone folder 

as for the ppod thing 
if you do a search through google your more than likely to find it somewere


----------



## tmobilewinguser (Jul 28, 2007)

bimori said:


> hi i installed the cab, icontact. but when i try to run the iphone theme, i get an error message saying "file or assembly name 'OpenNETCF,Version=1.4.50804.0,Culture=neutral,PublickKeyToken=30C767B29D52D6E6 or one of its dependencies, was not found.....ANY HELP???

Click to collapse




do you have the iphone.exe as well as the config file in the same folder


----------



## unknownghost (Jul 28, 2007)

*memory issues*

  It should go without saying that if your experience any of the memory shortages that many wing users have these apps. are not for you.
At least not until the memory problem wm6 is having is fixed.

I used all of these apps. except  the iphonetheme instead I used the htc tab theme and after a month my phone has completely slowed down to a stand still even after soft reseting everyday still memory was an issue.

I did notice the biggest memory hog was slide2unlock, which sucks the most, because that app. is killer I really loved it, but a fast responeding phone is better.

It is tmobile's tech support line that if your having problems with memory they recommend you remove all third party apps. and soft reset the phone.

good luck


----------



## itzmotto (Jul 29, 2007)

i have a wing but i dont have my faves can i still use this


----------



## tmobilewinguser (Jul 29, 2007)

itzmotto said:


> i have a wing but i dont have my faves can i still use this

Click to collapse



yea you can still use it you just wont be able to use the myfAVES FETURE


----------



## itzmotto (Jul 29, 2007)

nice thanks


----------



## itzmotto (Jul 30, 2007)

love this.I just have a couple of problems on the youtube video iut started of the the fish screen i didn't get that when i dl the theme.When i click the iphone from my storage card it take my right to the screen where i can choose whateva i need to do.There where the second and third prolems come in. When i click the map and ipod tab i get .ink file not found.

So basically im missing the ipone slider i think right?Which u say u had to remove for legal reason but whats up with the .ink stuff and getting the actuall blaCK THEME FOR MY PHONE


----------



## itzmotto (Jul 30, 2007)

and the black dialer


----------



## tmobilewinguser (Jul 31, 2007)

itzmotto said:


> love this.I just have a couple of problems on the youtube video iut started of the the fish screen i didn't get that when i dl the theme.When i click the iphone from my storage card it take my right to the screen where i can choose whateva i need to do.There where the second and third prolems come in. When i click the map and ipod tab i get .ink file not found.
> 
> So basically im missing the ipone slider i think right?Which u say u had to remove for legal reason but whats up with the .ink stuff and getting the actuall blaCK THEME FOR MY PHONE

Click to collapse



in order to get the slide 2 unlock you need to download and install it on your device as for the map youll need to edit the config file to the right path for live search or google maps wich ever you use the ipod i did not include for download also because it is not welcomed hear but if you do a search for ppod on google your most likely to find it

hear is were you can find the slide to unlock app   


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=314703&highlight=slide+2+unlock



im not sure but im almost positive you can get the ipod player hear


http://www.slashphone.com/forums/windows-mobile-softwares/593-ppod-your-pocket-pc.html


----------



## lamagdalena (Jul 31, 2007)

This theme keeps  "going away". Whenever i restart or use too many programs it reverts back  to the tmobile screen page.. any thoughts on what im doing wrong?

also did u do the pagepool, cuz all this stuff is really eating up my program memory, would the overclock help any?

thank you


----------



## tmobilewinguser (Jul 31, 2007)

lamagdalena said:


> This theme keeps  "going away". Whenever i restart or use too many programs it reverts back  to the tmobile screen page.. any thoughts on what im doing wrong?
> 
> also did u do the pagepool, cuz all this stuff is really eating up my program memory, would the overclock help any?
> 
> thank you

Click to collapse



no i didnt do the page pool i just removed all the tmobile junk i didnt need to free up some memory .since this is just like a normal application when you restart you device  youll have to open it back up or if you click on the battery icon it will close the theme . also overclocking is good for speeding up your device but once you get used to it you may not want to go back to the devices normal speed


----------



## R4P (Aug 1, 2007)

tmobilewinguser said:


> there realy no specific order to instal them on your device as long as you have all the nessasery apps on your device before you run the iphone theme then it should be ok

Click to collapse



new to this...what are all the necessary apps i need before installing this? (or did i misunderstand and you're talking about the ones in the first post?)


----------



## pratikgr (Aug 1, 2007)

Where do I store all the zip files and cab files in my SD card? I mean in the root of SD Card or If I create the SD Card/Iphone Theme/ and store all the zip and cab there. Will it work?


----------



## KaziWingX (Aug 2, 2007)

is this a download or am i supposed to write out these codes elsewhere??? im kinda new to this so can u help me please???


----------



## cduran84 (Aug 2, 2007)

*What Did I Do!!!!*



Eiswritsat said:


> i put mine in programs and then sent tthe link to softkey and it works fine

Click to collapse


 
I tried all the different things to get icontacts to work and gave up.... but now while it is set on the wing features not trying to use the iphone theme and stuff it states icontacts and not just contacts like it origonially. and now i can't get to my contacts. only can get if i try to make a call and tell it to hide key pad...please any tips to fix. don't want to have to do a reset phone...


----------



## tigreyez (Aug 2, 2007)

*Couple of questions*

I am stuck at the part where you install the iphone.exe file.  Do I install it from my computer or do I drag it over to my device?  I've tried both ways and neither have worked.  If I do need to drag it over to my device, do I need to bring another file with it besides the .exe file?

Also, I went by the suggestion of other users and used ContactManager instead of Icontacts.  Will there be anything I need to differently to get this theme to work with ContactManager.  I am very new to installing themes.  In fact his will only be my 2nd theme installation and the other one didnt go quite so well (smile).

I also know at the beginning of your post you didnt want to give detailed instructions, you just stated that those familiar with these types of installations should not have any problems but what about those of us who are not familiar?  I would really appreciate anyone who could help me get this installed.  I *HAVE* to have the hottest phone at work and this is going to secure the deal.  This one is clean.  Please help - anyone 

Thanks, 

Deidre


----------



## ThE_oThErS (Aug 3, 2007)

*Sweet!*

I cant wait to try the iphone theme out on my wing.... the only thing is that my 2G micro sd card is on its way in the mail


----------



## timbo714 (Aug 6, 2007)

how can i change the time format on the main menu from 24-hour format to 12-hour format?


----------



## dabarber81 (Aug 7, 2007)

it looks great, but im having memory problems when all is installed and i followed the copy and paste instructions to the T. but i cant seem to get the icontacts to work i keep getting that ink. file not found MSG, any simplified suggestions pls al will help,


----------



## itzmotto (Aug 8, 2007)

tmobilewinguser said:


> in order to get the slide 2 unlock you need to download and install it on your device as for the map youll need to edit the config file to the right path for live search or google maps wich ever you use the ipod i did not include for download also because it is not welcomed hear but if you do a search for ppod on google your most likely to find it
> 
> hear is were you can find the slide to unlock app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




good looking out


----------



## itzmotto (Aug 8, 2007)

Now if someone can point me in the direction to get a nice looking black dialer and black background i'll be set


----------



## onedvsmofo (Aug 8, 2007)

Ive tried all methods and still get the missing error message......


----------



## ImmaMeeh (Aug 10, 2007)

*hi, nd thnx*

just one thing i did all the things u told me to do but imma still seen ink.file thingy nd i jus wanna no how tht wrks(ooh ya does it still wrk if u dnt have myfav cuz i dnt) all the other icons show up nd work right beside the icontact


----------



## ImmaMeeh (Aug 11, 2007)

*help*

i did everything u told me nd i cant get ma contacts to wrk for some reason help plz


----------



## Tonio4491 (Aug 11, 2007)

Ok i have the theme installed and my clock is only showing the last 2 digits of the time, my icontacts and my maps button are  saying .ink file not found. Any suggestions on how to fix this??


----------



## tmobilewinguser (Aug 11, 2007)

for thoes getting ink. file not found you need to edit the config file in the iphone folder to the right path sorry i havnt posted anything lately ive been really busy but ask around and im sure you be able to figure it out


----------



## ImmaMeeh (Aug 12, 2007)

*hello*

cn someone help


----------



## GOLDMOUTH81 (Aug 12, 2007)

Can Anybody Give Me Step By Instructions On How To Do This I Will Pay For It


----------



## stanggt3 (Aug 13, 2007)

anyone having problems getting the slide2unlock to work....when i hit lock, im gettin this


APP: SLIDE.exe
File:SLIDE.exe
Proc: WINMAIN
Opcode: LOADSPRITE
Char/Line/Offset: 0, 0, 0x0052b930

Error loading image
\Progam files\slide2unlock\ac_date.bmp


----------



## stanggt3 (Aug 13, 2007)

nevermind....fixed that problem...but i still cant get icontacts to work, it just locks up when i open it


----------



## APepper (Aug 14, 2007)

*My New T-Mobile Wing...*

Hello everyone,

What's up all you T-Mobile subscribers! I found out about this website by seeing MetalMike's You Tube video. I just got my Wing about a week ago and I really would love to put the iPhone them on my phone. I do need a lil help as far as what all i need to do to put it on my phone. I would really like if someone could help me out or at least get me started. Can't wait to get it going!

Thanks,

APepper


----------



## William Richardson (Aug 15, 2007)

*Fantastic Program*

islide- Brilliant program
iphone- Brilliant program
I have installed both programs and they work very well. BUT I have just tried 'really badly' at trying to install the second page so I can fit more programs on. But whatever I do it destroys what I have already! I have tried to follow instructions in word file and to no avail. It is very frustrating as I know I am being really stupid. This is what I a doing,

Adding:
\Icons\page2.bmp
(into the 12th line)

then add more into corresponding line in 2nd section.

then add page2 into corresponding line in 3rd section.

This according to another config file should work....BUT it does not...very annoying!  Anyone know what I am doing wrong? I am sure it is simple but.....

Thanks I hope this will help others....


----------



## jhun501 (Aug 16, 2007)

*some icons not working????*

hi,got the theme on my wing but i get an error lnk. not found when i click on these icons(contacts,my faves,ipod,maps) any idea on how to make those works, ill appreciate it. thanks.


----------



## William Richardson (Aug 16, 2007)

A copy of the config file is below; I have put in bold explanations...

*1st half*
\Icons\contacts.bmp
\Icons\02-cal.bmp
\Icons\03-photos.bmp
\Icons\04-camera.bmp
\Icons\rss.bmp
\Icons\my.bmp
\Icons\tcpmp.bmp
\Icons\outlook.bmp
\Icons\09-notes.bmp
\Icons\mediaplayer.bmp
\Icons\07-map.bmp
\Icons\IE.bmp
\Icons\phone.bmp,\Icons\phone-alert.bmp
\Icons\14-sms.bmp,\Icons\14-sms-alert.bmp
\Icons\15-mail.bmp,\Icons\15-mail-alert.bmp
\Icons\16-ipod.bmp
*Beginning of 2nd Half*
Contacts       
Calendar
Photos
Camera
WiFi
SMS N
Google
Explorer
Notes
Media
tomtom
IE
Phone
Sms
Email
Lock
*Beginning of third*
\Storage Card\Program Files\iphone\icontact\icontact.exe               \Windows\calendar.exe
\Windows\pimg.exe
\Windows\camera.exe
\Windows\commmanager.exe
\Storage Card\Program Files\SMS Notifier\SMSNotifier.exe
\Program Files\GoogleMaps\GoogleMaps.exe
\Windows\fexplore.exe
\Windows\Notes.exe
\Windows\wmplayer.exe
\Program Files\Navigator\TomTom Navigator.exe
\Windows\iexplorer.exe
\Windows\cprog.exe
\Windows\tmail.exe
\Windows\tmail.exe
\Storage Card\Program Files\slide2unlock\slide.exe



I think I am right! I am not an expert! Now you will see that there are 3 sections and that each section corresponds to each other. i.e the 1st line 'Contacts' is the same in all three sections? Now all you need to do is Put the picture in the 1st section. The Decription in the 2nd section and the location of the program in the 3rd section. Use IE as an example and look for it in the windows folder within the PDA and then scroll down to iexplorer.exe
You will see that all the programs have exe....

I hope this helps 

Now does anyone have a clue about having new pages?!?

Regards,

Will


----------



## William Richardson (Aug 16, 2007)

Be warned this bit should look like this;

Beginning of third
\Storage Card\Program Files\iphone\icontact\icontact.exe \Windows\calendar.exe

Beginning of third
\Storage Card\Program Files\iphone\icontact\icontact.exe 
\Windows\calendar.exe

Sorry!


----------



## Ric'O (Aug 17, 2007)

*P3300 Artemis and Iphone Theme*

Hi everyone,
Thanks a lot for your release, i actually use it with my Artemis, it's beautifull, i just have some problem with the My Faves link, who seems not to be present for my Artemis....
Does anyone have a solution or just the link to use to make it work or use my faves for my favorites callers.

Sorry for my English.

Best
Thanks


----------



## bruatomlifeuser (Aug 18, 2007)

*Instruction please*

Heya.

I need help with the installing and stuffs. I've downloaded all the applications and clueless  on what's next. Appreciate it if you could provide some instructions? Please..... 

THANKS!


----------



## justin048 (Aug 19, 2007)

i have tried to google the slide2unlock-wm5 zip file but the only link i can find is to the xda page...... any help on finding it??? possibly an email or something??


----------



## justin048 (Aug 19, 2007)

where can i find the slide to unlock zip??


----------



## justin048 (Aug 19, 2007)

and also dont want to be a pain but i tried installing the battery overclock on my phone but when i open it on my phone it links me to some website..... any clue wtf im doin wrong??


----------



## LiQuiD FrEeZe (Aug 20, 2007)

I got everything working but one thing that i dont like is the military time for the iphone theme! Is There a way to change it to standard time? I looked all over and in the registry and cant find nuttin for iphone theme. Thanks


----------



## nlewin1086 (Aug 26, 2007)

Ok so how do I get the black dialer that was in the video on youtube and how do I fix the time on slide 2 unlock.

Lastly, can someone post the right "code" for me to change the map button to link to me opening the games instead. Thanx


----------



## nlewin1086 (Aug 26, 2007)

Also, who do I get that fish picture in my slide 2 unlock backround, i just have a flower???


----------



## wzamudio01 (Aug 31, 2007)

*does this work with a wm6*

does the theme work with a wm6


----------



## wzamudio01 (Aug 31, 2007)

*and if*

and if it works can somebody teach me


----------



## jayc7176 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Grrrr*

This is great help !!!! i have been messing with my Wing for quit some time ... got to know the i Skinner.. but the config of buttons was a big problem so wen i go home tonight i am going to give this a shot .. i will suerly post up the results  and  also going to install the Iphone Media Player skin.... 

 Happy Skinin


----------



## jayc7176 (Sep 5, 2007)

HEY Give me your email i can send u an attatchment of what to do where to do !! i did this on my Wing it works Great !!


----------



## jayc7176 (Sep 5, 2007)

*keeps saying .Ink File Not Found!*

  icontact did not work on my phone  it only display 2 contacts when all the contacts r on phone memory so i downloaded sscontact ...it works great !! but is not conifgured to the Contact icon on the home screen  

  keeps saying .Ink File Not Found! 

i found the .exe file for SScontact says ScrollingStone.exe 
and in my config i have it to 
So i tried this   \Windows\ScrollingStone.exe    but it failed!!
i got the same error can anyone please help . .  


Has anyone done this before or something similar
Can anyone Please shead some light over this !!


----------



## jayc7176 (Sep 6, 2007)

*grrrrr  it works!*

OK Guys everything works !!  
Slide 2 unlock 
the keypad 
i couldnt get the icontacts to work but i replaced with sscontacts 

****the Button Config is little difficult*****
 i only am having problem with asinin the Contacts button .... so wish me Luck. .


----------



## amplex4 (Sep 6, 2007)

i just got my wing and in thinkin about doin this but i will wait..........i got to know my wing betta 1st


----------



## amplex4 (Sep 6, 2007)

one more thing would this mess up your phone like would it lock etc????


----------



## kingsoliman1985 (Sep 6, 2007)

*installation*

How do you install the files????
i am so confused please help


----------



## jayc7176 (Sep 7, 2007)

@kingsoliman1985

Install Guide -

1: Hook up Wing to your computer..
2: open it up with your sync software if your useing one i use vista so i bring it up in my computer.if you have Vista you wing will show in My computer ,
3 : after you can see you wing and the memory card,.open memory card and Create a folder iskin or something  
4: then unzip every file u downloded 
5: copy paste the files into  your iskin folder  (All Files can be copied here like the kaypad iphone skin)   After all files are  copied  you can unhook the Wing or you can leave it on the wire as well  it doesn't matter  

6:  Now comes installing the apps -- Go to your File Explorer on your wing then go to Storage card >> then go to iSkin 
File Explorar >>Storage Card>>iSkin

Now tap every app file one by one and install all files that can be installed don't worry you have enuff memory even when the file is getting onto your wing (if you do not have any other apps installed previously)
 After each App install Do a soft Reset please this helps !!
REMEMBER IPHONE SKIN RUNS OFF OF THE FILE ITSELF  SO JUST OPEN THE IPHONE SKIN FILE IT IS RIGHT BELOW 
iPHONE 0.97 IT WILL BE CALLED IPHONE JUS TAP IT AND YOUR IN BUSSINESS I WILL POST SIMPLE DIRECTIONS ONCE I GET HOME ... HOPE THIS HELPS... SOME OF YOU ..!! 

if any problems you can email me ..  [email protected] 



@amplex4


----------



## jayc7176 (Sep 7, 2007)

*it wroks on wm6*

wzamudio01  - Wing is WM6 but these  Apps will work on most WM5 Wm6


----------



## simerjots (Sep 8, 2007)

*Works Great just one issue*

I didn't get the iphone dailing pad


----------



## RVM (Sep 9, 2007)

Do other apps work with this?  Like the audio booster thing etc.


----------



## dstegner (Sep 14, 2007)

*SLING BOX*

Hey thanks for the overclocking file.  I bought this phone for a sling box and now I'm getting really into modding it.  Is there anyway to add memory to the phone itself?  ex adding a 8mb card and allotting a few megs for apps?


----------



## dstegner (Sep 14, 2007)

How bad does the Iphone mod atffect memory


----------



## blewis540 (Sep 15, 2007)

Based on my current usage with out slide 2 lock, about 2 MB


----------



## palus85 (Sep 16, 2007)

I cant get this to work. i got the icontacts to work but nothing else. please help i really want this on my phone. my email is [email protected]


----------



## dstegner119 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hello,  It seems I have two Config files?  One looks like a work file.  I changed the c  to "C" in BOTH files for the ICONTACTS but I still get a ".InK file not found.  Am I doing something wrong.  THANK you in advance.


----------



## dstegner119 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Icontacts dont scroll thru contacts*

Hello this is so awsome.  I have 1 question.  I got the Icontacts to work but when I open icontacts up I cannot scroll through the contacts.. Is it mbecause I do not have the slide Program?


----------



## javi0131 (Sep 19, 2007)

*icontacts help please*

ok  think i have tried a few of the options for icontacts but i get no luck. it seems that when i try running contacts the phone freezes or something. im thinking about doing a hard reset to this thing. can i please get the correct files that work for everything? if anyone has the working versions of these files please post them or email them to me @ [email protected] with directions to how and where to install them. thank you god bless.


----------



## dstegner119 (Sep 19, 2007)

Can you help me with attempting to change the icons that do not work "INK file not found" on the iphone screen to function with programs i can and do use?


----------



## dstegner119 (Sep 19, 2007)

Sorry Duh figures it out.  Helps if you know how the Iphone actually works.


----------



## dstegner119 (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey Jay can you do the same for me as well?


----------



## samrtphoneluva (Sep 21, 2007)

*heeeeeelp!!!*

I am only able to get the contacts to work.... i tried to unzip on my pc then moving the files to my storage card of my wing with activeync... but it wouldnt let me... so i put the zipped folders with and without conversions on the card because that is all it would allow me to do... so whenebever i try running the .exe files.... it is either saying that the installation was unsuccessful or saying file assembly name 'OpenNETCF, version=1.4.50804.0, culture=neutral, PublicKey Token=30C..... .....E6', OR ONE OF ITS DEPENDANTS, WAS NOT FOUND.  so could anyone help me??? its best if you email me at [email protected], thats my mobile email


----------



## amitjanweja (Sep 30, 2007)

how can i edit a registry on tmobile wing?

i am sure its a dumb question


----------



## cambodianricer (Oct 2, 2007)

*iContacts doesn't work!*

I config everything else to work except iContacts. i put it in the right file path but when it runs nothing happens. you only see at the top by the start thingy it says iContact. where is the path for the regular contacts??


----------



## soulimports (Oct 6, 2007)

*lock*

how do i make the lock icon at the bottom of the screen usable?


----------



## soulimports (Oct 9, 2007)

sorry i didnt read through all the post but i have the theme on and working on my phone but how do u get the buttons that dont work to work.  also how do u install the happytapping keyboard?  thanks


----------



## XTeCnOX (Oct 10, 2007)

hey thanks for all the files and everything... I got everything installed.. I had issues like everyone else... all I did since I dont have an SD Card I Created a folder called Program Files in the first directory of the memory...

then extracted everything there... then ran the files from the phone and boom!
then I had the lil missing links like the Icontact and the Maps etc. and what I did was Edit the Config.

In the part of the files locations I erased the word "Storage Card" and left everything starging with "Program Files" just like the windows one that begin saying "Windows"

and that was all...

ohh and by the way Microsoft just updated the Windows Live Search... now theres Movies there... so check it out.. they just updated it...


----------



## randy4289 (Oct 12, 2007)

I thought it was alot easier then it actually is. Is there anyway you can email me and see if you can help me out. My gmail is [email protected] and I would really appreciate some help. I keep getting the .ink and i did everything you said but it just isn't working. PLEASE HELP.


----------



## freddybx19 (Oct 13, 2007)

can some one telll me what i do if the icontac is not found???


----------



## observer365 (Oct 18, 2007)

*iphone theme*



freddybx19 said:


> can some one telll me what i do if the icontac is not found???

Click to collapse



Hey Freddy,

1. Where do you install your icontact? (mine is in Memory Card/Program Files/icontact/icontact.exe)
2) Go to File Explorer of your device, look for Configuration.txt of the iphone,  change the windows/icontact (assuming this is the default setting) and change it to where your icontact is located...that will do it.

Good Luck!


----------



## gehjl (Oct 24, 2007)

Alright, i got it all working, even the icontacts.  But when I open up the icontacts its my 5 faves over and over.  Any ideas?

Edit: Got that working.  Contacts have to be saved on Phone.

I downloaded and unlocked PPod, i edited the config file to make a 2nd iPod icon, changed the name to iPod, and the directory to \Program Files\Starbrite\pPod.exe and it's saying .ink file not found.  I'm not sure what i'm doing wrong.  Thanks.


----------



## AARON78155 (Oct 25, 2007)

*iphone theme .ink errors*

well i thought i did everything correctly but i am getting .ink not found error
when i click on TCPMP MAPS and The IPOD pic at the bottom right hand of the
screen which is titled lock. Any ideas or suggestions?

thanx

aaron


----------



## gotrice69 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Totally confused*

Can someone help with step by step instructions to do this? I really need someone to take my hands and lead me one step at a time


----------



## AARON78155 (Oct 27, 2007)

ok well i got my .ink errors taken care of except for the lock button at the
bottom right hand of the screen. any ideas?


----------



## AARON78155 (Oct 28, 2007)

ok nevermind i finnally snapped and figured out that was supposed to be for the slide 2 lock file which i didnt get. ok thanx for all the files guys


----------



## torsion (Nov 1, 2007)

im a super noobie on this.. anyone in socal wanna help me out? i'll pay for your services.. pls pm me


----------



## pantherz (Nov 5, 2007)

*3 easy questions i hope...*

1st Q: ive read the install instructions for the iphone but i cant seem to figure out how to change the time in the theme cus it s on military time.wut da dillyo??

2nd Q: I was wondering where is the .exe for the "original" contact list (the one that comes standard with the t-mobile wing) so that i can write the link in the config file with the iphone theme.

3rd Q: In the config menu for the iphone theme i can link an .exe program to any icon, but i cant link any folders to the iphone icons. is there a way to use the "iphone theme" icons as a way to link to folders instead of only .exe files??


----------



## pantherz (Nov 6, 2007)

not too many ppl give advise in this thread i guess huh....


----------



## mmeeeekkss (Nov 8, 2007)

all my contacts are on my sim card, is there anyway i can make the icontacts work with my contacts in the sim card?


----------



## joshuawittstock (Nov 8, 2007)

i have been working on a flash 'iphone' for flash lite, its getting along pretty nicely, basically its a home screen just like the iphone, everything working, (battery meter etc...) just need to finish off a few touches and i will release it here, customizable links, and the resources are from the actual iphone, tried to make it just like the iphone.


----------



## shadow.renato (Nov 9, 2007)

*hey help me please*

hey i download all the files that u put for the ipod theme but i dont know how to unlocked. i cant put the theme for my wing tell step by step to put the iphone theme for my wing


----------



## Donnell (Nov 11, 2007)

*IContacts w/o iphone*

Can iContacts be used wiothout iphone? How do you set it up? Thanks


----------



## skater1990 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Just edit the damn config file......*

Whatever anybody wants, just edit the config file. Really. It's as easy as that. You can make any icon link to any program. Hell, you can even change the icon.


----------



## rkidd (Nov 14, 2007)

*i need help*

will someone show me how to put the iphone theme on my t-moble wing...


----------



## TheGame318 (Nov 14, 2007)

*problems with contacts*

I copied and pasted the "iContacts" file as instructed, but I am still getting the ".ink file not found" error msg. The only way I am able to see the contact list is to go into the exe file that I pasted, but it isn't linking up with the icon on the desktop.


----------



## i have knowledge (Nov 16, 2007)

*s2u2 + iphone theme ?*

so i had the iphone theme and i installed the s2u2 then, but it wouldn't work with iphone .. anyone know what am i suppose to do? my iphone stuff is on my storage card and the s2u2 is on my device


----------



## boogy (Nov 23, 2007)

*iphone theme*

having trouble with the icontacts. Now when i click on my contacts in the iphone theme mode. Nothing pops up except icontact on the very top. 

My fav five is inactive it has no response. 
My tcmp says .ink file not found
My maps says .ink file not found
My Sms and E-mail are the exact same thing. 
If there would be a way to change the sms into like an aim would be nice
my lock says .ink file not found as well. 

So i'm stuck dont whether to just delete this or can someone help.
Any advice would be greatful spam should be left for yourself


----------



## drastic082 (Nov 24, 2007)

*About icontact*

i figured out the i contact problem, firts you need to make sure you have the right confing file. Not the one in the zip folder but the second one that was provided. then you need to go in your icontact folder, copy the icontact file and paste in your windows folder. you should be good to go.


----------



## Pille69 (Nov 24, 2007)

tmobilewinguser said:


> Important:
> before i begin let me say this is not my own work i did not wright these apps/files ive simply put them all toghether in order to create an iphone theme for my T-Mobile Wing. if you ever recive a message from me charging you for this theme then ignore it completly.everything i am providing you is entirley freeware. the reason i am telling you this is because there sevral people out there right now selling this files/apps as there own, but there are also people outthere that actualy do make there own and sell them so dont get confused.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello 
i have some inprovments and would disscuss with you about.
first i have to say: great work 
works really smotly. but .... ;-)
.... you know why this design from i phone is so ****ing excellent - because is intuitive. i can manage all my tasks with one finger.
be honest - this htc **** think (cube) is nice to look but how many people use this. i dont use this. the way is to long.
the second think what is **** - the startmenu. i use the spb plus think with a couple of icons this is all 
how you need the memory status - is absolutly unneccassary. normay i install my apps, copy my mp3's to my touch and then i wont touch the next 3 month anythink - i dont need
but now come the impovement for u ;-)
i would prefer when you put a little forward button in your iphone skin tool and then you can change to a second site. the same here - you can configure your apps with this txt file (brilliant solution)
16 icons not so much. but 32 or maybe a third site will be a ****ing excelent way to make all people happy. 
maybe you can provide the sources ;-)
then i can have a look to and we can together work on a perfect itouch ;-)

----- edit begin 11.24 --------
a other possibility 
create a folder at the main site - as example "Apps" 
when you press this icon you switch in a second page with your icons for your apps 

- and calender should show a counter about a appointment 
- and maybe to include one or two plugins (stuff like dairy or wether thinks)

----- edit end 11.24 --------
what you think 
let me know 
juergen


----------



## bijju (Nov 25, 2007)

how to uninstall this theme


----------



## Pille69 (Nov 28, 2007)

bijju said:


> how to uninstall this theme

Click to collapse



delete this folder 
this is not a software which you have to install.


----------



## tango25 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Config Files*

How Do I Get More Config Files For Iphone Theme On Tmobile Wing


----------



## Pille69 (Nov 30, 2007)

tango25 said:


> How Do I Get More Config Files For Iphone Theme On Tmobile Wing

Click to collapse



what do you mean ?


----------



## HuMaN.III (Dec 1, 2007)

*Ppod icon plz*

first of all, is it free to download Ppod to your wing and install it.  it automatically give you a code to register, is it free? no idea.  how to make icon work on iphone theme, it say it "ink, file not found' somethingl like this. plz help.


----------



## crooklynways (Dec 2, 2007)

*iphone shortcut promblem's*

hello everone im soo new to this site and need some help more or less step by step type help...

i have the tmobile wing and decided to add the iphone look every thing works great except when i click on some of the icons i get .ink file not found try for the last 6 hours I'm all googled out on how to set the icons for what i want i can change icon pic to what i want but no luck linking it to that program...  i read you have to add or change the "config" to the path that .exe. is located and it worked with one but only because it was already there i just copyed and paste to a diffrent icon... and no luck after that with adding new link's to the other icon's  ...............thanks for you time and help.... this is what i did and it wont work

\Icons\01-sms.bmp
\Icons\02-cal.bmp
\Icons\03-photos.bmp
\Icons\04-camera.bmp
\Icons\05-calc.bmp
\Icons\06-graph.bmp
\Icons\07-map.bmp
\Icons\08-weather.bmp
\Icons\09-notes.bmp
\Icons\10-clock.bmp
\Icons\11-IE.bmp <---I added and it came up on screen(Worked) (Place 11)
\Icons\page3.bmp
\Icons\13-phone.bmp,\Icons\13-phone-alert.bmp
\Icons\14-sms.bmp,\Icons\14-sms-alert.bmp
\Icons\15-mail.bmp,\Icons\15-mail-alert.bmp,9
\Icons\16-ipod.bmp
New Sms
Calendar
Photos
Camera
Calculator
Battery
Navigate
Weather
Notes
Clock
iexplore  <-----I replaced with iexplore (Place 11)
Page 3
Phone 
Sms
Email
I-Pod
\Windows\tmail.exe
\Windows\calendar.exe
\Windows\pimg.exe
\Windows\camera.exe
\Windows\mobilecalculator.exe
\Windows\power.exe
\Storage Card\Program Files\digi-nav 2007\navigator.exe
\Storage Card\program files\spb weather\spbweather.exe
\Windows\Notes.exe
\Windows\clock.exe
\Windows\iexplore.exe <-----I Replaced with the path to iexplore(Place 11) 
Page3
\Windows\iContact.exe
\Windows\tmail.exe
\Windows\tmail.exe
\Windows\wmplayer.exe


----------



## crooklynways (Dec 2, 2007)

hello world i found out what i did wrong in one of the 5 config files i left out a the X in iexplore  duhh


----------



## FearlessM (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey so the slide to unlock is gone? Where in my device do I put this stuff


----------



## tmobilewinguser (Dec 9, 2007)

Pille69 said:


> Hello
> i have some inprovments and would disscuss with you about.
> first i have to say: great work
> works really smotly. but .... ;-)
> ...

Click to collapse







there is an iphone theme somewere on the xda's site that is the same thing that i have here but it also allows you to switch to as much as 5 diffrent pages of icons with each one having 16 icons on each one i use to have it and that is what i was also gonna post here for those who wanted it but before i could my computer crashed and erased all my files and ever since then i havent been able to find it since but im sure if you search real heard you might discover it


----------



## mpac (Dec 9, 2007)

*PLZ HELP*

HOW CAN I INSTALL THE FILES INTO MU WING


----------



## FearlessM (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey where can I get the black theme skin?


----------



## _shift (Dec 19, 2007)

*all my icons dont work*

hey its runs smooth....but my TCPMP icon, MAPS icon, and IPOD icon dont work. when i click them it says ".lnk File Not Found!"...am i missing something??? i folled all the install intructions...


----------



## Icy1906 (Dec 20, 2007)

I have downloaded the files and everthing is fine except the contacts, maps, and lock buttons on the iphone theme is saying that the link file not found.  Please help...


----------



## Icy1906 (Dec 20, 2007)

I modified that file for contacts to open in the theme and I still displayed the lind file not found.  I'm also experiencing the same thing with map and lock with ipod logo.  Please help....


----------



## Newcomputer (Dec 23, 2007)

*Iphone theme*

I was wondering if anybody knew how to use that picture with the fish in  that green thing where you touch that little bar and then it goes to the menu thing.

i would appreciate if yall could have a answer.


----------



## igorski88 (Dec 25, 2007)

*looking for Slide2Unlock*

Its called the Slide2Unlock!! and im looking for that to!!  please help!


----------



## Chance Ill (Dec 26, 2007)

jayc7176 said:


> HEY Give me your email i can send u an attatchment of what to do where to do !! i did this on my Wing it works Great !!

Click to collapse



hey, could you email me the attachment for the tmobile wing? thanks!!!


----------



## patches213 (Dec 27, 2007)

*icontacts*

I am following the instructions, but i need to know how to turn the iphone theme off inorder to fix my contacts.


----------



## famouschick06 (Dec 31, 2007)

*so confused anyone?*

*wow okay i got my cell to the iphone theme but i can slide it to lock it or wen i see my contact it said ink something im not a big fan of al this stuff but its soo confusing =) anyone feel free to help me thanks.*


----------



## famouschick06 (Dec 31, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> hey, could you email me the attachment for the tmobile wing? thanks!!!

Click to collapse



hey help me


----------



## liljoe_v8 (Jan 3, 2008)

*i cant get the contacts*

help me i cant get the contacts to come out


----------



## A8000 (Jan 10, 2008)

I have read EVERY SINGLE RESPONSE in these 16 pages, a couple of people are saying they got contacts to work but many of us have tried but haven't got it work. I've made several changes can anybody tell me WHAT EXACT CHANGES NEEDED TO BE MADE IN CONFIG?  I've capitalized the C in icontacts, i've even tried deleting storage card and doing /programs.....So does contacts even work with this iphone theme for wing???  Also the lock and map icons aren't workn. ink    thanks


----------



## benji2k50 (Jan 11, 2008)

*thanks*

yo my dude i wanna really thank you for helping other users like us man thanks for the look out


----------



## Mike132 (Jan 13, 2008)

this is one of those programs you use at ur own risk or can i use this safely and have no worries?


----------



## Dino719 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Cab Files*

Please email the files... i have the theme on there but i went to youtube link and that takes the cake...urs work more effecient than what i have...thanks


----------



## whoa718 (Jan 19, 2008)

i changed the lock icon to the aim icon n programmed it to open the instant messaging


----------



## alkijoe (Jan 20, 2008)

dude the programs rock'd......had trouble wit slider and contacts but still pretty sweet


----------



## accotrading (Jan 30, 2008)

do I need to install all above programs to my htc 4350 ???


----------



## jack57tin (Jan 30, 2008)

the ipod that i had in my video was a trial version so i replaced that button to start slide2unlock instead


----------



## drubeauty (Jan 31, 2008)

There is this site where this guy shows you step by step how to install the iphone theme and tells you have to do the icontacts. <www.lawfour.com>
Everything worked for me!


----------



## thenyccharles (Jan 31, 2008)

I can't get the happy typing keyboard to work... anyone can help.  It won't load... and in settings, input, options - i get cannot load error.  thanks.


----------



## AlwayzFr3sh (Feb 1, 2008)

why did the slide to unlock get removed


----------



## warrioroflight (Feb 2, 2008)

does it works with the cda neo too? ( Prophet)


----------



## leofanene51 (Feb 2, 2008)

I have a tmobile wing, with i phone theme...always get ink file on maps icon.. how do I fix ..any help please....


----------



## l2iot b3ast (Feb 8, 2008)

i have download the files but when click on the iphone theme file it doesn't work it says there is no application associated with iphone theme run the application first then open this file from within the iphone how do I run it?


----------



## BabyUChula (Feb 14, 2008)

*Help*

Hey did ur wing work with all your applications? because my lil Maps icon and the ipod icon wont work and im tired of lookin for the config code or what else to download...if u could just copy and paste what u did n tell me wat other trick u might have it would really appreciate it..thank u







crooklynways said:


> hello everone im soo new to this site and need some help more or less step by step type help...
> 
> i have the tmobile wing and decided to add the iphone look every thing works great except when i click on some of the icons i get .ink file not found try for the last 6 hours I'm all googled out on how to set the icons for what i want i can change icon pic to what i want but no luck linking it to that program...  i read you have to add or change the "config" to the path that .exe. is located and it worked with one but only because it was already there i just copyed and paste to a diffrent icon... and no luck after that with adding new link's to the other icon's  ...............thanks for you time and help.... this is what i did and it wont work
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## iPhone iWing (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey guys.. I'm new to your forum.. But I'm not new to the iPhone theme with the wing.. I have almost perfected everything except iContacts. I don't think it likes me.. lol.. I actually have the whole thing.. Like pPod, dial theme and calculator.. O and if you don't want the pPod cuz its eh.. You can always get the skin for Windows Media Player to look like the iPhones.. I have uninstalled and reinstalled all the programs at least 30 times till I got it perfect.. So I can def help.. Ask away.. But before you ask any ?'s you have to tell me what version of iPhone theme you have.. There are a ton out there.. And if you can help me back with getting iContacts to work, please do..


----------



## lamagdalena (Mar 3, 2008)

iPhone iWing said:


> Hey guys.. I'm new to your forum.. But I'm not new to the iPhone theme with the wing.. I have almost perfected everything except iContacts. I don't think it likes me.. lol.. I actually have the whole thing.. Like pPod, dial theme and calculator.. O and if you don't want the pPod cuz its eh.. You can always get the skin for Windows Media Player to look like the iPhones.. I have uninstalled and reinstalled all the programs at least 30 times till I got it perfect.. So I can def help.. Ask away.. But before you ask any ?'s you have to tell me what version of iPhone theme you have.. There are a ton out there.. And if you can help me back with getting iContacts to work, please do..

Click to collapse



Well I would like to know which Iphone Theme you are running and where I can download it. Also where can I get skins for the media player? 

ty in advance


----------



## iPhone iWing (Mar 3, 2008)

lamagdalena said:


> Well I would like to know which Iphone Theme you are running and where I can download it. Also where can I get skins for the media player?
> 
> ty in advance

Click to collapse



I have the stupid one you but.. It doesn't work as easy as they say it would lol.. But I have the file and more then willing to share.. Just gotta be careful with that.. Ppl probably will get mad.. And I have the WMP skin also.. http://iphone-wmp-skin.en.softonic.com/pocket, copy and paste that and dl from that site. The pPod (looks like iPod) is ok to use but not the best.. Another thing.. A lot of ppl are going wrong with just trying to install themes with using just windows mobile 6 setup.. I upgraded.. I use Wisbar Advance 2.. Its a super great program!! It works for any Windows working PDA or smartphone with windows.. O one thing I forgot to mention.. When you dl the WMP skin you have to open it up in storage card or phone and copy all files then hit menu and go to extract.. Then it'll bring up a file browser so you can select where to extract from.. Find Windows Media Player and extract them into there.. Then get out and turn your phone off then back on.. Then go to WMP and menu, options, skins and it should be there.. Then just chose it.. Its pretty nice layout.. Very clean looking.. Any other ?'s let me know.. I had a hard time with everything iPhone related and know its frustrating.. So I wanna offer my knowledge to all that want it.. Thanks..


----------



## iPhone iWing (Mar 3, 2008)

lamagdalena said:


> Well I would like to know which Iphone Theme you are running and where I can download it. Also where can I get skins for the media player?
> 
> ty in advance

Click to collapse



I have the stupid one you buy.. It doesn't work as easy as they say it would lol.. But I have the file and more then willing to share.. Just gotta be careful with that.. Ppl probably will get mad.. And I have the WMP skin also.. http://iphone-wmp-skin.en.softonic.com/pocket, copy and paste that and dl from that site. The pPod (looks like iPod) is ok to use but not the best.. Another thing.. A lot of ppl are going wrong with just trying to install themes with using just windows mobile 6 setup.. I upgraded.. I use Wisbar Advance 2.. Its a super great program!! It works for any Windows working PDA or smartphone with windows.. O one thing I forgot to mention.. When you dl the WMP skin you have to open it up in storage card or phone and copy all files then hit menu and go to extract.. Then it'll bring up a file browser so you can select where to extract from.. Find Windows Media Player and extract them into there.. Then get out and turn your phone off then back on.. Then go to WMP and menu, options, skins and it should be there.. Then just chose it.. Its pretty nice layout.. Very clean looking.. Any other ?'s let me know.. I had a hard time with everything iPhone related and know its frustrating.. So I wanna offer my knowledge to all that want it.. Thanks..


----------



## papaja1151 (Mar 21, 2008)

where can i get slide2unlock for my wing!?!? thats the last thing that wont work on mine!


----------



## adevroy (Apr 4, 2008)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=381588


----------



## adevroy (Apr 4, 2008)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=381588


----------



## eyway165 (Apr 12, 2008)

*It Does Not Work*

I cant get my wing to get the theme. can someone help me. like how to do it. do i got to do something first. help please


----------



## elkslayr (Apr 13, 2008)

*maps icon problem*

So i have downloaded the files to my phone all is okay but the icon for maps is given me that damd lnk. not found would like it to link up with my live search programs please help . Oh yeah dose any one know where i can get the open touch v3.0 freeware


----------



## wsbeach (Apr 18, 2008)

*page 2?*

anyone get page 2 to work ?  I keep getting .ink not found


----------



## kidnamedAlbert (Apr 18, 2008)

try ifonz instead


----------



## wsbeach (Apr 18, 2008)

kidnamedAlbert said:


> try ifonz instead

Click to collapse



instead of?


----------



## kidnamedAlbert (Apr 18, 2008)

instead of this iphone theme posted in the begining of this thread


----------



## wsbeach (Apr 19, 2008)

*trying all of them*



kidnamedAlbert said:


> instead of this iphone theme posted in the begining of this thread

Click to collapse



I've tried ifonz, its ok. I like the configuration part, but other parts are slow to load (maybe the animation), plus want to run ilauncher from time to time.  So still looking for the answer,
anyone get page 2 to work ?


----------



## MOhamed Hany (Apr 20, 2008)

Can i install it on HTC tytn2


----------



## wsbeach (Apr 21, 2008)

*yes, im trying on tytn ii*



MOhamed Hany said:


> Can i install it on HTC tytn2

Click to collapse



that is what im running it on... i like it, small, quick, if i get multiple pages working may stay with it... as posted previous, try ifonz also
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=369241


----------



## wsbeach (Apr 21, 2008)

*this is grumps iphone, newer one available*

found my answer, this is grumps iphone pgm, page 2 works in this version
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=1710253#post1710253


----------



## Trin1230 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok so i have honestly tried forever to get this to work... i downloaded all the filed to my computer then extacted them onto my storage card but wasn't able to change anything on my phone. I know ur busy but can you help me? PLZ!!! IT would be much appreciated. Thank You.


----------



## VIPER6703 (May 15, 2008)

*hey can u emal me all the step*

here is my email [email protected]
i have a tmobile wing











jayc7176 said:


> HEY Give me your email i can send u an attatchment of what to do where to do !! i did this on my Wing it works Great !!

Click to collapse


----------



## grippz23 (Jun 2, 2008)

*i need help ya*

hey can send one let meeh knoe how 2 work the iphone theme 2 my wing step by step ..thankxx


----------



## napalm237 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Help*

First thing. I seem to cant find the place to put the icontact. Some one tell me where and how? Second, when I click on phone or certain ones a error box comes up saying link file not found? What can I do?Also how can i set up the weather button and navigate? Thanks again


----------



## twiztidkid (Jul 6, 2008)

*please help me*

i just got a new wing, and i have everything i need to install the theme, but then turns out my macbook won't let me even read the wing on here, will someone take the time to help me please? i'm really struggling on the i've looked at some things like missing sync, but i don't wanna sync it just put the theme on it. help would be greatly appreciated it. my email is [email protected] or my myspace
www.myspace.com/twiztidkid thank you for your time


----------



## tomsucksballs (Jul 7, 2008)

*bout ur iphone theme*

i did everything u said to do and everything works besides my contacts and the lock icons it says .ink file not found and i wanted to know if u can help me and the clock is in military time and it wont let me change that either u can email me at [email protected] thanks man.


----------



## kai6bair (Jul 8, 2008)

**

i just got the wing..and the first thing was..to install the iphone theme..but when i did it..it says for example when u click on the contact icon says .Ink File not Found!
i have no idea what is going on? pls help..   [email protected]


----------



## kai6bair (Jul 8, 2008)

tmobilewinguser said:


> Important:
> before i begin let me say this is not my own work i did not wright these apps/files ive simply put them all toghether in order to create an iphone theme for my T-Mobile Wing. if you ever recive a message from me charging you for this theme then ignore it completly.everything i am providing you is entirley freeware. the reason i am telling you this is because there sevral people out there right now selling this files/apps as there own, but there are also people outthere that actualy do make there own and sell them so dont get confused.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i just got he wing and when i installed the iphone theme and when i'm clicking in for example in contacts says ". Ink File Not Found!"
[email protected] if u know what is this


----------



## shaned89 (Jul 12, 2008)

can anyone tell me where to gwet the slide to unlock app. ? that would be really helpful


----------



## missmisha (Jul 17, 2008)

*GREAT!!!*

Nice work! Everything works fine except for the 'maps' and 'lock' buttons show up the .lnk file Not Found message....What did I do wrong?


----------



## shawnm (Jul 22, 2008)

*iphone on my wing*

I dont get why the contacts feature doesnt seem to work and some of the others and there is no slider when i download this ??? can anyone help?


----------



## red_thing (Jul 28, 2008)

I'd like to start by saying I love this i phone them and everything works great, I've been trying to add more pages and change the slide2unlock background. I've been unsuccesful in both, How do I get these done.


----------



## extraducksauce (Jul 28, 2008)

i've updated my iPhone PocketCM theme, feel free to use it in your theme.












EDS*                      

*DOWNLOAD HERE*


----------



## red_thing (Jul 28, 2008)

I try to get that loaded and let you know how it goes, thanks.


----------



## veedubbcubb (Jul 31, 2008)

*Slide2unlock*

I want to be able to slide2unlock....do you have a program or something i can download to do it? 

Also the TCPMP button dont work? whats it supposed to do? and how can it be fixed.

And the Lock button dont work? I want it to be able to slide2unlock and lock. So how do i get the lock button to work? 

Also how do i get the background pic that you have in you youtube video to work once i get the slide2unlock to work?

Thanks any and all help will be great.


----------



## TheChampJT (Jul 31, 2008)

veedubbcubb said:


> I want to be able to slide2unlock....do you have a program or something i can download to do it?
> 
> Also the TCPMP button dont work? whats it supposed to do? and how can it be fixed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



S2U2....

Don't forget to try the awesome Google search!


----------



## TheRevenge (Aug 3, 2008)

Great Good job Thanks


----------



## pdjlr (Aug 3, 2008)

*can this work on sprint*

can this work on a sprint pocket pc


----------



## myke55 (Aug 16, 2008)

my problems:

-   once again, tried everything to get my contacts to come up, yet still getting the .ink

-   i have the flower picture slide to unlock program, and would like to know how to get the picture with the fish slide to unlock..?  and also how to change from 24 hour clock to the standard 12-hour clock?

-   how to i get my maps button to work? i get the .ink file not found when i click on it...

-   is there any way to get the weather button with the actual forecasts?

-   and lastly, how can i change the myfaves default icon (the one with the 3 little people in a circle) to the one that ive see, that actually says MY FAVES? where do i even find that myfaves icon that im talking about to be able to replace the 3 little people?  ha..



questions disregarding the iphone theme:

being as i just got my wing, how can i change my wallpaper? or how can i change the sounds..such as text messages, phone calls...etc? thankssssssssss


----------



## Craze1523 (Aug 17, 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## matt1022 (Aug 22, 2008)

*slide to unlock*



tmobilewinguser said:


> i am no longr able to post the slide2unlock app because i was sent a message that said the slide2unlock app has been removed from all post here oin xda due to legal problems with apple so i cant post it any more im sure if you google it tho you might be able to find it somewere on the net

Click to collapse



there is a very good app developed by ac you can find it under s2u2


----------



## nadsal (Sep 7, 2008)

Audirider83 said:


> if you own a wing you should definetely do this to your phone, and also thank tmobileuser for giving us this chance to do the same to our phones

Click to collapse



how can i install the iphone application on my phone please help


----------



## Wperalta88 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Iphone/Wing*

ok ive done all the steps over and over and the icontact still show the .ink file but when i go into the icontact in windows it works. Plus the lock is given me problems to.


----------



## micahiscool (Oct 21, 2008)

*Question.... I NEED HELP*

hi...can you please help me... where is the link for the slide to unlock...

oh yah in addition... i tried uploading all of the links to my phone... but yah the links do not work on my phone... it keeps having the .ink that pops up


----------



## Mattnee (Oct 21, 2008)

*some minor problems*

okay i did the whole thing..but i cant access my settings or it wont lock... :/ it says that .ink file thing.. everything else seems to work just fine... could ya pllllleasse help me out.. i hope you get on. cause now i dont even know how to get out of the iphone theme.


----------



## rman512 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Lock Screen Wallpaper?*

Thank you so much, i really appreciate this, but i was wondering how you can change the wallpaper on the lock screen?

Thanks


----------



## Moneyman32 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Urgent Help With Theme*

i downloaded the iphone and i followed all of your instructions. i Caint get it to work on my wing. when i try to apply it the phone says file or assembly name 'OpenNETCF, Version=1.4.50804.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=30767b29d6e6',or one of its dependencies,was not found. Then It says the application failed to load required components. If the NET compact Framework is installed on a storage card, please ensure that this card is in place and launch the application again. If this fails, a re-installation of the .NET compact Framework is reccomended. Support Info:2147483643.(80000005).... Please help me i have been trying this for 4 days now. one more thing. i couldnt find the free download bitzipper anywere. please respond


----------



## Onodera (Nov 5, 2008)

*iphone theme*

Thaaannnnxxx.The theme is too neat.I played with the config.txt and have everything  I need on the  home page of my tmobile wing.I have a slight problem though....Im not sure if it's bbecause I installed iphone theme...but suddenly im getting error messages from tmail.exe.I can't seem to get delivery reports when I send text messages.The delivery report box is checked but nothing come.(instead the tmail switches itself off-without pressing the OK button or X).Do you have an idea as to why this is happening ?? 
(I don't wan to uninstal the iphone theme)


----------



## sad_but_true (Nov 7, 2008)

*Scrolling Player*

Hi all
have read this Thread and *think cool*

soo i have downloaded all files, 
and made it too 
on my VPA 4 Compact, 

some things i have changed
cause the scroll i prefer

so i have tested, something

first i use

FTouchSL 2.7 

it stops the ability to scroll in Contacts, 
so i use FTouch SL 2.9 

but i see the ability to scroll on Contacts not working



so i uninstall this

installing the

Pocket Player from Conduits, 

and stoped using Mediaplayer 

now running  Pocket Player from Conduits,

with a WMP Skin

greetings 

Andreas


----------



## whonew (Nov 14, 2008)

the links won't work for me.  are they still active ??


----------



## Brandon23 (Dec 15, 2008)

*bit zipper*

what do i have to download whats a bit zipper


----------



## samuraijosh22 (Feb 4, 2009)

*iphone theme*

how do i download the installed files to my phone... do i have to sync it my laptop cause i dont know how to do that


----------



## Evil Taco (Mar 17, 2009)

When you say you need to exit the iphone theme to solve .ink problem I dont know how you exit it


----------



## Evil Taco (Mar 17, 2009)

Well... I found out how to exit and I went into config and changed it yet it still says .nik file not found any ideas?


----------



## the_superfly (Mar 20, 2009)

*Icontact without Iphone theme*

Does anyone know how to get the icontact to be defaulted without using the iphone theme?


----------



## jon_ecton (Aug 2, 2009)

do u download it from your wing or onto your pc then onto your wing?


----------



## Osmairo (Aug 4, 2009)

*icontacts still doesnt work nor does TCPMP or Lock*

every thing else work great but those 3 files dont i ve done the copy and paste though i couldnt find the windows fil on my P.C only on my phone help please


----------



## HQDMX1 (Aug 21, 2009)

*Ihpone look*

Im havin trouble overall. Its telling me i need a newr version of microsoft.net compact frame work. Can an1 help me please


----------



## rezist09 (Dec 21, 2009)

someone email 

[email protected] 

to do all this plus some and to have it extacly like the iphone


----------



## rezist09 (Dec 21, 2009)

pm me im in socal im pay to do this


----------



## oneandonly (Mar 2, 2010)

i m gonna download it...


----------



## HSD-Pilot (May 6, 2013)

raz0r1991 said:


> RazRi_External-SD.zip - Will map the Ext-SD card to /storage/sdcardN, and leave /data to the internal eMMC
> 
> I can't understand that.... if the /data still on eMMC for what purposes this script was build?

Click to collapse



An user here in Germany changed the Script like this



fuxi222 said:


> :
> mount -o remount,rw /
> mount -o remount,rw /system
> rm /sdcard
> ...

Click to collapse



and it seems to be working for him. Only ES Explorer got problems, but that's nothing new.

Gesendet von meinem XT890


----------



## jimster32 (May 6, 2013)

thanks for your help


----------

